# Postpartum Discharge only - DX coding



## cdury (Sep 3, 2013)

Our Dr. has provided all the prenatal care for this patient. At just over 36 weeks the patient admitted to the hospital & delivered by precipitous labor. Our Dr. was not the delivery Dr. but did see the patient in the hospital on PPD #2 at which time she discharged the patient home.  I know that I will bill Hospital Discharge Service code but have no idea what DX code I should use. The delivery Dr. has noted the patient is an elderly multigravida & that the patient had a 1 degree lacaration at the time of delivery.  Per our Dr.'s notes the patient has no postpartum complications, thus it seems to me that the only code that fits is V24.0 but this code is for care immediately after delivery & the visit is 2 days out. 
Help! What diagnosis code can/should I be using?


----------



## neelaprakash (Feb 26, 2018)

I am searching for the same information.
Did you find an answer? 

Thank you


----------



## toplati (Feb 27, 2018)

*Postpartum care*

Postpartum care begins immediately after delivery and includes any uncomplicated inpatient hospital visits. Hope this helps.


----------



## neelaprakash (Mar 1, 2018)

OB house physician, who is not the attending physician, is discharging the patient. They do not do any other postpartum service.
Can we bill Discharge only with ICD 10 - O80?


----------

